# My Russian Collection..



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I took a few pics of my Russian watches a few days ago (well, those that i could find :yes:























































There are a few more that i can think of now, a white dialled Sekonda which is quite thick and a pocket watch, there's probably more that i've forgotten about..

I've quite a few Qtz Sekondas but i think that the Sekonda is a British owned name now rather than Russian :huh:

Come on then- let's see your Ruskies :thumbsup:

John


----------



## elster (Apr 22, 2010)

Go on then, I'll reply here as well 

I just have one

Â£25 for this manual wind.










Actually one of my favourites, not had it long.

I do like the 2 Poljots 2 and 4 on your 1st pic.

I like the sekonda that you seem to have on every strap going, it looks good.

Lovely collection.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s a few I,ve collected over the years some quite old dating from the 1950s all in working order.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Great collection John :thumbsup: .Glad to see i am not the only mad one 

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## elster (Apr 22, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> Here,s a few I,ve collected over the years some quite old dating from the 1950s all in working order.


This I love


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

elster said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Here,s a few I,ve collected over the years some quite old dating from the 1950s all in working order.
> ...


Thanks for the comment it,s a 1960s Luch(star in English) has the well known 2209 gold plated movement.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

This is one of my favorites. Not overly special or fancy, but I get good comments on it.


----------



## Bish (Mar 23, 2010)

Been looking for an opportunity to finally get a photo of my Ruskies on now I've finally got round to taking a picki. Been interested in these for about 18 months now. I do have another couple but they're not on show here as they're currently in bits cos I'm servicing them. I did however include the face of one of them as I don't know anything about it and was hoping someone could tell me something about it. It has a picture of a building with what appears to be a Gaz Limo in front of it. underneath it say 75 years. (obviously in Russian).


----------

